# Henry Aaron Has Passed



## fmdog44 (Jan 22, 2021)

RIP


----------



## garyt1957 (Jan 23, 2021)

Great Player and classy. Died two weeks after getting the covid vaccine. Coincidence?


----------



## ManjaroKDE (Jan 23, 2021)

'Hammering Hank', My childhood hero, watched him whenever the Braves played on weekends.  Sad, one of the few times he got featured on TV was on of all shows 'Captain Kangaroo'.  He was also a frequent guest on 'Home Run Derby'.  Quiet, unassuming, made his mark before steroids were used.  Great example for America's youth.


----------



## Victor (Feb 3, 2021)

Very underrated because he played in milwaukee compared to Willie mays. Also great.


----------



## garyt1957 (Feb 4, 2021)

Victor said:


> Very underrated because he played in milwaukee compared to Willie mays. Also great.


Once when asked what the difference between he and Mays was, Aaron said, "Well, my hat seems to fit better".   Classic


----------

